

Show HN: Purchase Consumer Service Contracts in 1 Minute - TerpBear
https://www.resallex.com/news/

======
byamit
Initial reaction was...huh? But now I think I get it. I can order three
services through your company: Lawn Mowing, Snow Removal, and Leaf removal. I
just tell you I need it and you'll find someone to do it for me.

But your website is full of words/phrases not relatable to a consumer in this
space, the biggest culprit being 'contracts' or 'service contracts'. I trust
that the work you're doing behind the scenes is innovative and impactful, but
keep the pitch simple.

Get Maid (<http://getmaid.com>) is an example where I feel the pitch is
simpler.

Edit: Sorry one more thing, I know you want to be global, but it's infuriating
when I search for a provider and get back no results. If you're only available
in a limited area today, be honest and tell me on the search page. And let me
know you're planning to expand.

